# Berechnung erreichtes Performance Level



## TimW (21 November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Tim und das ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum. Kurz zu mir, ich bin gelernter Elektroniker für Betriebtechnik und mache zurzeit eine Weiterbildung zum staatlich geprüften Techniker.
Im Rahmen meiner Technikerarbeit ist es nötig das erreichte Performance Level eines Prüfstandes zu berechnen.

Mein Problem momentan ist die in der Norm 13849-1 aufgeführte 2 Kanaligkeit.

Hier habe ich  bei dem Prüfstand zum Beispiel eine Sicherheitsfunktion, die bei dem Eingreifen in die Arbeitsfläche den Strom an den verbauten Buchsen abschalten soll. Es soll PL d erreichen.

Als Eingänge sind an der ABB Jokab Safety Pluto S46 v2 folgende Bauteile parrallel zueinander:

1x ABB Jokab Safety Lichtschranke Orion Base 1 1-1-14-060 (Kanal 1) (gekapseltes Subsystem)
1x ABB Jokab Safety Adam DYN-Info (Kanal 2) (gekapseltes Subsystem)
1x Not-Halt Taster 2 Zwangsgeführte Öffner (Kanal 3 und 4)
1x Zustimmtaster 2 Schließer (Kanal 5 und 6)

Der Not-Halt Taster und der Zustimmtaster werden jeweils von der F-SPS mit Puls-A und Puls-B Signalen versorgt, sprich 1 Kontakt Puls-A und 1 Kontakt Puls-B für die Überwachung.

Und als Ausgänge 2 Schütze (eins pro Kanal)
Die Schütze sind zudem auch mit Spiegelkontakten ausgestattet mit einem Öffner und einem Schließer, die wie die Geräte oben mit Puls-A und Puls-B versorgt werden.

Die Abschaltung über die Schütze habe ich geschafft, nur wie schaffe ich hier eine Richtige Darstellung der Eingänge in Sistema?

Wäre es hier richtig aus den 6 Kanälen 2 zu berechnen mit der Symmetrierungsformel, sprich je 3 Kanäle zu einem Kanal oder habe ich da einen Gedankenfehler?

Ich bedanke mich schoneinmal im vorraus!

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Blockmove (21 November 2022)

Zeig mal den Schaltplan für die Eingänge.
Der Satz "Als Eingänge sind an der ABB Jokab Safety Pluto S46 v2 folgende Bauteile parrallel zueinander" verwirrt mich.

Da alles auf die beiden Schütze wirkt, ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion richtiger.
Thema wird hier die Anzahl der Schaltspiele sein. Hier addieren sich die Betätigungen.


----------



## TimW (21 November 2022)

Ich merke grad der Satz ist etwas unglücklich Formuliert.

Genau, jeder Eingang sollte die Schütze abschalten, da diese als ein Subsystem gelten sollen.

Den originalen Plan habe ich aktuell nicht auf dem privaten Rechner, hoffe die Skizze reicht aus für die Verdeutlichung.


----------



## Blockmove (21 November 2022)

So jetzt wird es klarer.
Wird der Zustimmtaster bei jedem Teil betätigt oder nur im Handbetrieb?


----------



## TimW (21 November 2022)

Der Zustimmtaster hat eigentlich nur die Funktion, wenn irgendeine Sicherheitseinrichtung ausgelöst hat, den Prüfstand wieder frei zugeben, wenn alle „Fehler“ behoben sind.


----------



## SPS-Totalizer (21 November 2022)

Der Zustimmtaster ist, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, nur ein Reset der Wiederanlaufsperre der beiden Anderen 
Funktionen (SLS und NA). In diesem Fall muß er nicht als eigener Sicherheitskreis gesehen werden 
sondern als Rückstellfunktion der beiden anderen Kreise. In Sistema würde ich 2 Teilpfade anlegen und prüfen.
Dass die Ausgangskontakte die selben sind spielt dabei eigentlich keine Rolle, da die dazwischen liegende "Und
Verknüpfung" innerhalb der SPS als sicher gilt (bis Ple). Sollte einer der pfade der schwächere sein so dominiert 
dieser den Level. Die angesprochene Standardformel ist dabei Irreführend, da man der meinung sein könnte,
das ein Teilstrang mit PLe einen Teilstang mit PLc kompensiert. leider ist auch Sistema nicht Perfekt und kann
den Anwender nur unterstützen aber nicht ersetzen.

Gruß

A.


----------



## SPS-Totalizer (21 November 2022)

P.S. Soweit ich weiß müssen Rückstelltaster auch bei PLd nicht zweikanalig ausgeführt werden
(siehe vorherige Bemerkung). Es muß über eine Impulsauswertung jedoch sichergestellt werden,
dass ein dauerhaft gedrückter Taster keinen Reset auslösen kann.
Die Standard-Sicherheitsbausteine enthalten diese Funktion in der Regel bereits.

Gruß

A.


----------



## TimW (21 November 2022)

SPS-Totalizer schrieb:


> Der Zustimmtaster ist, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, nur ein Reset der Wiederanlaufsperre der beiden Anderen
> Funktionen (SLS und NA). In diesem Fall muß er nicht als eigener Sicherheitskreis gesehen werden
> sondern als Rückstellfunktion der beiden anderen Kreise. In Sistema würde ich 2 Teilpfade anlegen und prüfen.
> Dass die Ausgangskontakte die selben sind spielt dabei eigentlich keine Rolle, da die dazwischen liegende "Und
> ...


Das mit dem Zustimmen passt doch eher als Reset. 
Also das heißt jetzt, den „Reset“ kann ich aus dem ganzen System streichen bzw. nicht beachten.

Aber wie genau ist das dann mit den 2 Teilpfaden zu sehen wie du meintest?


----------



## SPS-Totalizer (21 November 2022)

Dein Resettaster verschwindet als aktiver Pfad aus der Berechnung und tacht nur als Quasi Haken 
bei manueller Rückstellung wieder auf.
Die Zwei Teilpfade bedeuten: 1. SLS mit OSSD +Elektronik +Ausgaänge mit ERM = ergiebt PL Teil 1
                                                  2. NA-Taster + Elektronik + Ausgänge mit ERM =ergibt PL Teil 2 
                                                 (Ausgänge können 1:1 von Teil 1 übernommen werden)
Danach bestimmt der schlechteste PL der beiden den Level !!!

Das hier die Ausgangsschütze 2* berechnet werden stört die Berechnung nicht
(sind ja sowiso gleich).

Schon vor vielen Jahren haben wir angefangen Sistema Berechnungen für Betonwerke durchzuführen.
Da man dort einige verschachtelte Sicherheitskreise benötigt, und je nach Anlagenteil nicht umhin kommt
mit unterschiedlichen PLx zu arbeiten, hat sich diese Teipfadmethode dort bewährt
(auf jeden Fall besser als sich mit teilweise abenteuerlichen Formeln in die Tasche zu lügen).

Gruß

A.


----------



## s_kraut (21 November 2022)

wie genau sind die Schütze verbaut - speziell die jeweilige Rückführung? 

Gibt es Schaltpläne und Funktions-Ablauf-Diagramme?


----------



## TimW (22 November 2022)

SPS-Totalizer schrieb:


> Dein Resettaster verschwindet als aktiver Pfad aus der Berechnung und tacht nur als Quasi Haken
> bei manueller Rückstellung wieder auf.
> Die Zwei Teilpfade bedeuten: 1. SLS mit OSSD +Elektronik +Ausgaänge mit ERM = ergiebt PL Teil 1
> 2. NA-Taster + Elektronik + Ausgänge mit ERM =ergibt PL Teil 2
> ...


Okay, danke dir für die Auflistung. Ich habe das mal so wie ich es verstanden habe in Sistema eingeben, Ist das so wie gemeint?


----------



## TimW (22 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> wie genau sind die Schütze verbaut - speziell die jeweilige Rückführung?
> 
> Gibt es Schaltpläne und Funktions-Ablauf-Diagramme?


Die Hauptkontakte der Schütze sind in Reihe geschaltet um einem Ausfall eines Schützes durch verkleben entgegenzuwirken. Die seitlich montierten Spiegelkontakte sind mit 1 Öffner und 1 Schließer je Schütz ausgestattet. 
Durch den Öffner wird von der F-SPS ein Puls A Signal und durch den Schließerkontakt ein Puls B Signal durchgeschliffen, damit wird die Schaltstellung der Schütze überwacht.

Pläne hab ich aktuell nicht auf dem privaten Rechner nicht zur Verfügung. 

Hoffe das der Text auch hilft.


----------



## Blockmove (22 November 2022)

Ich teile sowas meist auf einzelne Sicherheitsfunktionen auf.
Also Not-Halt eine eigene SF, Lichtschranke ne eigene SF und Zustimmschalter auch.
Am Ende dann noch ne Betrachtung über die Schalthäufigkeit der Schütze und wenn es dann nicht für 20 Jahre reicht einen Hinweis in der Sistema und in der Bedienungsanleitung und im Schaltplan.


----------



## SPS-Totalizer (22 November 2022)

TimW schrieb:


> Okay, danke dir für die Auflistung. Ich habe das mal so wie ich es verstanden habe in Sistema eingeben, Ist das so wie gemeint?



Ja, so ist es gemeint.
Schützrückführungen dürfen übrigens bis zu einem bestimmten Level (PLc oder PLd / wird desöfteren Diskutiert)
als einpolige Mäanderkette (Öffner) aller an diesem Sicherheitskreis beteiligten Schütze (Ausgabeaktoren) ausgeführt
werden.


----------



## s_kraut (22 November 2022)

SPS-Totalizer schrieb:


> Ja, so ist es gemeint.
> Schützrückführungen dürfen übrigens bis zu einem bestimmten Level (PLc oder PLd / wird desöfteren Diskutiert)
> als einpolige Mäanderkette (Öffner) aller an diesem Sicherheitskreis beteiligten Schütze (Ausgabeaktoren) ausgeführt
> werden.


Mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen: 
PLc braucht nur bewährte Bauteile und bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien (wie z.B. Überdimensionierung)
PLd und mehr braucht die Diagnoseeinrichtung bei Redundanz damit unentdeckte Fehleranhäufung ausgeschlossen wird.
PLe geht ohne Redundanz nicht.


----------



## TimW (22 November 2022)

Jetzt verwirrt ihr mich. 
So wie die Schütze mit den Spiegelkontakten 1x Öffner + 1Schließer je Schütz abgefragt werden ist in Ordnung für PLd?


----------



## SPS-Totalizer (22 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen:
> PLc braucht nur bewährte Bauteile und bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien (wie z.B. Überdimensionierung)
> PLd und mehr braucht die Diagnoseeinrichtung bei Redundanz damit unentdeckte Fehleranhäufung ausgeschlossen wird.
> PLe geht ohne Redundanz nicht.


Genau dieses Thema war bei meiner letzten Schulung vor ca. 3 Jahren ein viel diskutiertes Thema.
Bei PLe geht kein Mäander da die Fehlererkennung eines 2-Kanalfehlers praktisch statisch erfolgen muß.

Dumm ist nur das die 2-kanalige Rückabfrage im aktiven Betrib rein Mechanisch gar nicht zu erkennen ist.
somit wird auch eine 2-Kanalige Abfrage den Fehler (verklebtes Schütz) erst beim Ausschalten erkennen.
Die 2-kanaligkeit würde als einzigen Unterschied nur beim einschalten erkennen wen ein Schütz nicht
anzieht (Praxis killt Theorie). Dies wäre aber erst einmal ein minderschwerer Fehler.

Das die Gesetzgebung bzw. Normung allgemein hier auch überfordert ist, zeigt mir die möglichkeit
den PL um eins zurückzuschrauben bei eine bewährten Maschine (Ich glaube seit 2013).

Die Schwa... ä Spezialisten die dies durchgesetzt haben würde ich gerne mal persönlich kennenlernen.
Das wäre irgendwie so als würde ich auf einer unübersichtlichen Straße mit einer Spur pro Richtung
ein Überholververbot austellen mit dem Zusatzschild: Wenn du meinst du kennst die Strecke darfst du überholen.😄

Gruß

A.


----------



## SPS-Totalizer (22 November 2022)

TimW schrieb:


> Jetzt verwirrt ihr mich.
> So wie die Schütze mit den Spiegelkontakten 1x Öffner + 1Schließer je Schütz abgefragt werden ist in Ordnung für PLd?


Das ist mehr als Ausreichend.
Es würde wahrschenlich auch problemlos der Mäander (Reihenschaltungsschleife) richen.
Diese Schaltung ist in vielen Handbüchern vor allem von Standallown Sicheheitsschaltgeräten zu finden
z.B Sick Flexisoft oder Phoenix PSR(Trisafe) u.v.m.
Habe noch mal kurz nachgeschaut bei PLd muß nur überprüft werden, dass ein Wiedereinschalten nach einer
Aulösung bzw. Starten nicht mehr möglich ist. 
Diese Schleifen können nur als öffner ausgeführt werden.

Gruß

A.

@s_kraut: kann es sein, dass wir beide schon etwas länger in der Automatisierungtechnik tätig sind.


----------



## TimW (22 November 2022)

Alles klar, vielen Dank. Ihr habt mir echt geholfen, ich weiß schon durch die ganze Sache nicht wo mir der Kopf steht. 
Der Abgabetermin rückt immer näher 😅


----------



## s_kraut (22 November 2022)

SPS-Totalizer schrieb:


> Genau dieses Thema war bei meiner letzten Schulung vor ca. 3 Jahren ein viel diskutiertes Thema.
> Bei PLe geht kein Mäander da die Fehlererkennung eines 2-Kanalfehlers praktisch statisch erfolgen muß.


kommt drauf an.
Meine Sicht: Das Prinzip welches du da propagierst mit hell- und dunkel-test sollte für PLe auch herhalten können, wenn nicht alle Antriebe betriebsmäßig gleichzeitig eingeschaltet und ausgeschaltet werden.


SPS-Totalizer schrieb:


> Dumm ist nur das die 2-kanalige Rückabfrage im aktiven Betrib rein Mechanisch gar nicht zu erkennen ist.


Ist ja Wurscht. System tut nicht so wie soll-->sicherer Zustand.


SPS-Totalizer schrieb:


> somit wird auch eine 2-Kanalige Abfrage den Fehler (verklebtes Schütz) erst beim Ausschalten erkennen.
> Die 2-kanaligkeit würde als einzigen Unterschied nur beim einschalten erkennen wen ein Schütz nicht
> anzieht (Praxis killt Theorie). Dies wäre aber erst einmal ein minderschwerer Fehler.


Welcher Schütz nicht anzieht verhilft dem System im sicheren Zustand zu verweilen. Ärgerlich für den Betreiber aber kein Sicherheitsproblem.

eddit: trotzdem vorteilhaft wenn eine Steuerung da hilft!


SPS-Totalizer schrieb:


> Das die Gesetzgebung bzw. Normung allgemein hier auch überfordert ist, zeigt mir die möglichkeit


Möglichkeiten sind Groß! Auch in der Rechtschreibung.


SPS-Totalizer schrieb:


> den PL um eins zurückzuschrauben bei eine bewährten Maschine (Ich glaube seit 2013).
> 
> Die Schwa... ä Spezialisten die dies durchgesetzt haben würde ich gerne mal persönlich kennenlernen.
> Das wäre irgendwie so als würde ich auf einer unübersichtlichen Straße mit einer Spur pro Richtung
> ein Überholververbot austellen mit dem Zusatzschild: Wenn du meinst du kennst die Strecke darfst du überholen.😄


Das ist noch nicht raus. Oder wenigstens im Deutschen Sprachraum nicht.
Und das wird sowas mit vielen Wenns. Sprich viel Sprech, viel Doku, viel Tam-Tam.
Haben sich wohl die Werkzeugmaschinenbauer ins Zeug gelegt für billige Massenprodukte. Da hat man den Aufwand halt mal. Aber für alle anderen, Sondermaschinenbau, auftragsbezogene Steuerungen..........es wird wohl den Aufwand nicht wert sein und man baut konservativ.


SPS-Totalizer schrieb:


> Gruß
> 
> A.


----------

